# Snow Foam without pressure washer



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys, is there anyway to use a snow foam product without a pressure washer? I.e. with a hand pump bottle for example, as they produce pressure....would that work? 

If not then whats a good product that can be used with a hand pump bottle to get a good soap coverage? 

I figure a normal vehicle wash solution wouldnt cover that well out of a spray bottle.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

It's not so much that it is foam but more it is a light solution that wont run straight off the vertical panels, so spraying can be as effective :thumb:


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds great then.....a pump spray bottle and a diluted solution of snow foam product then....: )


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm planning on trying this with the new Chemical guys No touch Snowfoam because I don't have facilities to use my PW at home, it's at my Mum's five miles away.

I've bought a pressure spray which it's claimed has a foam facility, only cost me a Tenner, no nothing ventured nothing gained - I'd just like to be able to give the car a quick once-over at home.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have used both ValetPro PH Neutral Snowfoam and Snowfoam Combo through a pressure sprayer, works very well and doesn't make as much of a mess too!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I'm planning on trying this with the new Chemical guys No touch Snowfoam because I don't have facilities to use my PW at home, it's at my Mum's five miles away.
> 
> I've bought a pressure spray which it's claimed has a foam facility, only cost me a Tenner, no nothing ventured nothing gained - I'd just like to be able to give the car a quick once-over at home.


That'd work fine. I have a Gilmour foaming pressure spray and it gives a decent foam solution. It doesn't cling as long as the PW though. It also does go through a good amount of product.

The foam isn't the biggest part - a garden pressure spray with a citrus degreaser would do just as good - if not a better job as the foam lance.


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Further to this i need to buy a pressure sprayer but their all so damn expensive. Anyone recommend somewhere to get a cheap one ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ross1308 said:


> Further to this i need to buy a pressure sprayer but their all so damn expensive. Anyone recommend somewhere to get a cheap one ?


I bought a 2l chemical resistant one from ebay for ~£8, adjustable nozzle on it too. I works well but without a true venturi effect you'll never get thick foam.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

CG do a 4.5ltr pump sprayer for £12.99
Ebay £11.99


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Tidy need to invest in one tbh !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just out of interest, would one of those greenfly pressure sprayers you can get from B&Q not do the job?? Or is that what you are on about??


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Snowfoam*

Ive just bought a Nakita PW which i find is very good considering the price...it does have a bottle to attache to the lance ....would this be ok for snowfoam ...if so which snowfoam do you guys rate.....


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

Can someone who has one do a review with pics etc so we can see what the like and price etc. 

Thanx


----------

